# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پایان معافیت تحصیلی و ثبت نام‌ دانشگاه پیام‌نور

## ahmadreza6564

سلام دوستان.
بنده انتخاب رشته بدون ازمون پیام نور انجام دادم(واسه اینکه سال بعد بمونم واسه کنکور)ولی متاسفانه مهلت انتخاب رشته تا 28 شهریور تمدید شده.ولی من تا 1 مهر معافیت تحصیلی دارم و تا اعلام ننایج من غیبت میخورم چون چند روز بعد از مهر ماه هست. بنظرتون باید چیکار کنم که غیبت نخورم؟ ممنون

----------

